# Now THIS is a swingmill



## Kevin (Nov 22, 2011)

I saw this last week. I've watched several videos of this jewel in action and would love to have one with an electric motor. Bet it costs like a bag of jewels too though.


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 22, 2011)

Now that's a workhorse!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chippin-in (Dec 6, 2011)

Dang!!! Thats cool. But there better not be any stray dogs running around there.

Robert


----------



## Daniel (Dec 6, 2011)

Amazing looking rig... the only questions I have are in regards to the whole urban logger, salvage, tree-cycling thing:

(Aside from the 50K pricetag, of course...)

1) Large slabs or wide flitches look like they would require two cuts, which seems a bit awkward.

2) The cost of blades seems high, and blade damage seems to be kinda "part of the joy" (as it were) of treecycling...

3) Related to #2) what happens to one of those whirling scythes of death when you hit wire, or a nail, or a clothesline pulley? How many pieces does it break into, and where do those pieces fly? Seems like a truly frightening prospect, tbh.

Now, on a remote site with clear timber... yowza!


----------



## CodyS (Dec 8, 2011)

Daniel said:


> Amazing looking rig... the only questions I have are in regards to the whole urban logger, salvage, tree-cycling thing:
> 
> (Aside from the 50K pricetag, of course...)
> 
> ...



1) yes that is why lucas (another company) makes theirs with a chainsaw attachment.

2) They can be sharpened and re-tipped many times

3) the blade smashes through the metal and the blade needs sharpening/re-tipping.


^don't take my words for this I have only ever seen a swing mill in real life once...and have never used one.

I am making a swing-band-chain-sawmill for my D&T project at school atm :clapping:


----------



## Burlkraft (Dec 12, 2011)

I did see Carl's new saw about a year ago. It is a monster. I think the economy has delayed the release in the states of this saw. It sure does cut some wood!


----------

